# APR Presents the 1.8 TSI Generation 3 ECU Upgrade (Tiptronic Now Supported)!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Product Page*: http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_18tsi_gen3_trans.html

APR is pleased to present the ultimate engine control unit (ECU) upgrade for the 1.8T EA888 Gen 3 engine. APR’s ECU upgrade is available in octane-specific variations and is conveniently flashed to the vehicle’s factory ECU through the OBD-II port without any physical modification to the factory ECU.

The ECU’s Simos 12 engine management system is responsible for proper operation of the engine during constantly changing environmental and load conditions. With built in compensational data for environmental variables and varying load conditions, the factory ECU is far more complex and intelligent than units found in other vehicle makes and marques.

APR's Calibration Engineers spent months calibrating the engine management system, including many hours of chassis dyno development. With a thorough understanding of the ECU’s torque structure, APR’s Calibration Engineers properly increased engine load to produce more power and torque across the entire power band. APR’s ECU Upgrade increases boost pressure, optimizes ignition timing, cam timing, lambda and more to produce higher output!

APR’s ECU Upgrades provides an excellent leap in horsepower and torque while retaining OEM knock control sensitivity and other built in safety features. This results in an exciting and powerful upgrade, optimized for various fuel grades found around the world.

*APR Stage I ECU Upgrade*










The APR Stage I ECU Upgrade is designed to work without requiring other changes to the vehicle’s hardware. With the ECU Upgrade alone, APR’s Calibration Experts measured higher peak figures of 293 ft-lbs of torque and 242 horsepower with 93 AKI octane fuel. Large gains were seen throughout the power band, including an additional 99 ft-lbs of torque and 68 horsepower. The increase in power directly translates to an exceptionally quicker vehicle. Using advanced GPS measuring devices, APR’s engineers conducted several acceleration tests. During the 100-200 KPH sprint, the APR Stage I equipped vehicle crossed the finish line 9.845 seconds quicker, resulting in an outstanding 35% improvement!










*Acceleration Enhancements:*

Beyond horsepower and torque enhancements, APR’s Calibration Engineers were able to increase the acceleration rate of the vehicle through other calibrations changes. Ignition delay is reduced resulting in a more responsive pedal without altering overall throttle sensitivity. Furthermore, throttle lag commonly noticed at slow speeds and while reapplying throttle has been reduced.

*Fuel Economy*










APR’s Calibration Engineers paid close attention to several parameters directly related to fuel economy, especially while cruising at highway speeds. Depending on driving style and fuel quality, better miles per gallon may be achieved.

*Speed Limiter*










APR’s ECU upgrade increases the vehicle's top speed limiter for blistering sprints around the track or across the Autobahn without the speed limiter shutting down the fun.










*Left Foot Braking / Brake Boosting:*

APR's Left Foot Braking feature allows more control over the vehicle’s throttle. The factory equipped vehicle's throttle input is disabled while pressing the accelerator and brake at the same time. Left Foot Braking, a common motorsport driving technique, allows the driver complete control over the vehicle’s throttle and braking system, which may give the vehicle the edge it needs at the track.

*Power Charts*










_To view other power charts, please click the links below_

87 AKI Fuel - WHP
87 AKI Fuel - CHP
87 AKI Fuel - Gain over Stock

91 AKI Fuel - WHP
91 AKI Fuel - CHP
91 AKI Fuel - Gain over Stock

93 AKI Fuel - WHP
93 AKI Fuel - CHP
93 AKI Fuel - Gain over Stock










*Acceleration Chart*










*APR Stage I ECU Upgrade Acceleration Report*















*Quarter Mile Testing!*






*The APR Development Difference*









*APR DirectPort Programming:*
APR’s DirectPort Programming is now available! Any APR Dealer in the world, connected to the Internet, has direct access to APR’s latest ECU upgrades for loading directly over the vehicle's OBD-II port. This completely eliminates the need to remove and open the ECU for currently available files and can be uninstalled at any time without a trace!









*APR ECU Explorer:*
APR’s proprietary ECU Explorer gives APR’s Calibration Engineers unparalleled access to the vehicle’s entire engine management system. Typical commercially available data logging tools, used by most tuners, only allow logging up to 12 engine-operating variables at extremely low data rates. These tools are also limited to a small, specific list of variables. APR’s ECU Explorer is capable of logging every variable found within the ECU with far more variables logged at once, at very high data rates.









*APR ECU Composer:*
APR’s proprietary ECU Composer is used for altering the engine management system. With full access to every table, map and variable within the ECU, APR’s Calibration Engineers are not limited to a handful of maps as is common for most tuning companies.









*APR ECU Assembly:*
APR’s Electrical Engineers have the ability to alter the code structure of the ECU. Through code levels changes, APR's Engineers are able to add features to the ECU. Other changes allow higher torque limits than those achievable through only modifying calibration data or using piggyback devices as is the case for many tuners. This allows APR's engineers to often not require transmission software to meet or exceed advertised gains. On the highly modified end, this often allows APR to make turbo upgrades operate without the need for external manual controllers.

*Application Guide*

*Year* - *Engine* - *Engine Codes* - *Transmissions*
2013.5+ - VW Jetta - Manual & Tiptronic
2013.5+ - VW Beetle - Manual & Tiptronic
2013.5+ - VW Passat - Manual & Tiptronic


Stage 1 - *$599.00*
Upgrade to Stage 2 - *Add $149.00* (In development)
Upgrade to Stage 2 (With purchase of an APR Downpipe) - *No charge* (In development)

_- All stages may not be available for all vehicles.
- Pricing applicable to the USA only. If outside of the USA, please contact an APR Dealer and Importer for pricing.
- Please note vehicle manufacturers issue many ECU part numbers and revisions throughout their vehicle lineup. As such, some ECUs may be temporarily unavailable as new parts and/or revisions are released. If the vehicle's ECU part number and revision is known, availability can be checked at any APR Dealer.
- Stage II pricing only applies to customers who have purchased an APR ECU Upgrade after February 16th, 2015.
_


*How to Purchase*









Please use the APR Dealer Locater Tool to locate an APR Dealer, confirm availability and schedule an appointment.

Please note vehicle manufacturers issue many ECU part numbers and revisions throughout their vehicle lineup. As such, some ECUs may be temporarily unavailable as new parts and/or revisions are released. If the vehicle’s ECU part number and revision is known, availability can be checked at any APR Dealer.

*Security, Warranty and Money Back Guarantee*

*30 Day Money Back Guarantee:*








All APR ECU Upgrades include a 30-day money back guarantee with no questions asked. If for any reason the owners is dissatisfied with the APR ECU Upgrade, they may return to the place of purchase for a full refund, provided they are within the 30 day period from the time of the initial purchase. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the guarantee and are at the discretion of the place of install.

*Limited Lifetime Warranty:*








All APR ECU Upgrades include a limited lifetime warranty against defects in the software, and to provide free updates and reflashes as they become available. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the warranty and are at the discretion of the place of install.


----------



## mk6turbo (Jun 24, 2014)

FINALLY! 

My boss just gave me the meanest look for me screaming in joy that this is out !

This may be too soon to ask, but will Stage 2 be out anytime soon?


----------



## 04lss (Jan 5, 2015)

is there a decent benefit to adding the intake to the 1.8 with the tune? I know with the 2.0 it was worth a good bit of HP.


----------



## mk6turbo (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm sure it's the same with the 1.8. The motors are practically identical except for the longer stroke in the 2.0 that results in the larger displacement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpower22 (Jan 24, 2002)

Got the 87 octane tune for my automatic jetta on Saturday. VERY big improvement in performance. Little traction control fights hard in 1st and 2nd gear......


----------



## mk6turbo (Jun 24, 2014)

Why not 91 or 93(if you have 93 available) and take full advantage of the tune? 

And I hate the traction control in our cars -_- 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpower22 (Jan 24, 2002)

This is basically my commuter car. By me the difference price wise between 87 and 93 is about 20%. The performance difference between 87 and 93 is really about 10%. Not worth it in my book. PLUS with stock suspension and wheels/tires and more power would not be put to the ground efficiently.......


----------



## 04lss (Jan 5, 2015)

Any idea if Tune switching is going to be offered like on the B6, Id love to be able to have a 93, and an 87 for when gas prices fluctuate


----------



## mk6turbo (Jun 24, 2014)

mpower22 said:


> This is basically my commuter car. By me the difference price wise between 87 and 93 is about 20%. The performance difference between 87 and 93 is really about 10%. Not worth it in my book. PLUS with stock suspension and wheels/tires and more power would not be put to the ground efficiently.......


Makes sense.



04lss said:


> Any idea if Tune switching is going to be offered like on the B6, Id love to be able to have a 93, and an 87 for when gas prices fluctuate


I believe it is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Very cool guys! I'm glad to see some taking advantage of the 87 tune. It's pretty awesome for those who want more power, but don't want to break the bank at the pump. 

Tune switching is in the works. Engineering is "working on it" which usually means until they hit a point where they are comfortable to the product will be released shortly, I'm left without an ETA to share. I'm hopeful though. They know how much you want it!


----------



## 04lss (Jan 5, 2015)

Awesome! I just bought my car last month and im waiting until the factory warranty expires to get the tune. by then im betting all of the features will be out :laugh:


----------



## garandman (Oct 31, 2014)

I've heard a rumor there's a button on the dash that will allow you to toggle back and forth between the factory tune and the APR flash.... fer realz?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

garandman said:


> I've heard a rumor there's a button on the dash that will allow you to toggle back and forth between the factory tune and the APR flash.... fer realz?


Not at the moment. We're working on something though.


----------



## mk6turbo (Jun 24, 2014)

garandman said:


> I've heard a rumor there's a button on the dash that will allow you to toggle back and forth between the factory tune and the APR flash.... fer realz?


That would be APR's program switching. It enables you to use the cruise control up and down buttons to switch. But as Arin stated, not ready for these cars yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6turbo (Jun 24, 2014)

Arin, I'm assuming you guys are already working on stage two. Are the gains going to be as minimal as they are in 2015 golf 1.8's, or can we expect more than what they're seeing in terms of a difference between stage 1 and 2? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

mk6turbo said:


> Arin, I'm assuming you guys are already working on stage two. Are the gains going to be as minimal as they are in 2015 golf 1.8's, or can we expect more than what they're seeing in terms of a difference between stage 1 and 2?


I honestly don't know yet.


----------



## garandman (Oct 31, 2014)

When "switching" is ready.... I'm in !! Can't wait.


----------



## 04lss (Jan 5, 2015)

any numbers on how fuel economy has changed with the tune? Im averaging 37 right now, id love to hit 40 with a tune and an intake


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

04lss said:


> any numbers on how fuel economy has changed with the tune? Im averaging 37 right now, id love to hit 40 with a tune and an intake


I'm sure some customers will chime in but most tell us they get a couple better MPG on the highway. 

37, btw, is awesome!


----------



## AndroidGuy (Sep 24, 2014)

*2015 Passat Sport Manual Trans*

i have been waiting for the longest time..i went to my local VW dealer they say APR does not have it yet..


----------



## Gyseln (Dec 27, 2014)

With the Stage 1 tune I got 37 MPG on a trip from Cleveland to Milwaukee and I wasn't exactly staying at the speed limit, although I was admittedly slower than my normal work commute pace. With the stage 2 and DP, I have gotten better commute fuel economy, but that might have been coincidental to the warmer temperatures and switch to different fuel blend.


----------



## V42 (Feb 25, 2008)

Any pricing for installs @ Waterfest?


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

How well does the Auto handle nearly 100 more Torque? I know the DSG's have no problems but I haven't read much about the Autos.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

V42 said:


> Any pricing for installs @ Waterfest?


Stop by! We'll have pricing for you and no labor.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

JitteryJoe said:


> How well does the Auto handle nearly 100 more Torque? I know the DSG's have no problems but I haven't read much about the Autos.


We're intentionally limiting torque on this platform so it's more smooth and gradual, rather than a large peak.


----------



## mk6turbo (Jun 24, 2014)

No install? Hmmmm. Are you at liberty to discuss the actual price of the tune for water fest? This is a big deciding factor for me as to whether or not I actually go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidGuy (Sep 24, 2014)

ECU # 06K 906 071K Simos # 18.2
Still waiting on my tune. You guys, APR already extracted my ECU. But need to calibrate, I would say. Hopefully soon. 

Sent from my Portable


----------



## ST333 (Nov 5, 2006)

Any update on tune switching yet?


----------



## AndroidGuy (Sep 24, 2014)

ST333 said:


> Any update on tune switching yet?


No sir. But I will email their software engineer. He did say around 3 weeks. I will report back!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6turbo (Jun 24, 2014)

Can tune switching be added on after the fact? And has anyone heard anything of a Stage 2 w/ 100oct tune for this platform? 

Would be looking to have a stock file, 87, 93, and 100. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

mk6turbo said:


> Can tune switching be added on after the fact?


Yes. When available it will be $149. You'll be able to choose from multiple programs and features.


----------



## mk6turbo (Jun 24, 2014)

Any idea how close you guys are (I know you can't give an official eta) and also is progress being made on stage 2? I noticed the mqb stage 2 has been out a little while now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

mk6turbo said:


> Any idea how close you guys are (I know you can't give an official eta) and also is progress being made on stage 2? I noticed the mqb stage 2 has been out a little while now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was told it should be out soon. Also, I believe we're wrapping up the stage 2 file on the car we have here.


----------



## mk6turbo (Jun 24, 2014)

Great. Looks like I'll hold back a couple weeks to go ahead and go straight into stage 2 w/tune switching. Sorry for all the questions, but has there been any 100octane files developed. It's something I'm extremely interested in as it's easily accessible in my area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidGuy (Sep 24, 2014)

Ok folks ECU # 06K 906 071K Simos # 18.2 (Manual Transmission) Apr ECU Stage 1 from APR. Should be released within 2 weeks. 

I spoke with Nagaraj who is a software engineer that i have been dealing with. It's in the calibration stage according to him. 

No specs, but hoping to get more than the normal Stage 1 tune they currently have out. 
I will report back asap!

FYI: Nagaraj is a very polite person. Also professional! +1 for APR

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6turbo (Jun 24, 2014)

TorqTube said:


> Ok folks ECU # 06K 906 071K Simos # 18.2 (Manual Transmission) Apr ECU Stage 1 from APR. Should be released within 2 weeks.
> 
> I spoke with Nagaraj who is a software engineer that i have been dealing with. It's in the calibration stage according to him.
> 
> ...


This post confuses me a bit. Is a revision to support another model ecu or an update to the current stage 1? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidGuy (Sep 24, 2014)

Sorry this is for 2015 Passat Sport manual transmission. Which is a 1.8T Gen3
And for special I have giving my ecu code which APR had extracted last month or so. 

Not sure what your confused about. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6turbo (Jun 24, 2014)

I just didn't understand the post as the 1.8T tune for manuals is out (and was out months before the tiptronic) and the Passat is supported by it. You should be able to visit an authorized APR dealer and have your car flashed. Unless your model ecu specifically isn't supported. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidGuy (Sep 24, 2014)

They do not have a tune for my ecu as of yet. And yes I did go to my local dealer, and they said they do not have it. 

It is confusing because according to APR site. It does say its available, but below that there is a statement stating depending on your ecu. Something like that. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6turbo (Jun 24, 2014)

Okay, that was my question. I know not all ecu models are supported. Was just trying to see maybe you were misinformed by someone. Looks like you're all set 🏼 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR’s Stage I ECU Upgrade is now available for all new Passat / Jetta / Beetle models! Previously unsupported late model 2014+ Simos 18 ECU equipped vehicles are now supported and available at APR dealers across the world via an OBD-II port flash!

Here's what we have on the server now:

06K906071K S8104
06K906071AC S8102
06K906071C S8100
06K906071C S8444
06K906071B S8099


----------



## AndroidGuy (Sep 24, 2014)

Home sweet home, plus I get 50% off for them extracting my ECU! I should get it free!









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidGuy (Sep 24, 2014)

Getting flashed, now!


----------



## AndroidGuy (Sep 24, 2014)

I love it! Big difference especially above 3k rpms. Definitely recommend it.


Even got the APR carbonio air intake on order. Next down pipe coming soon.


----------



## wn1998 (Sep 19, 2015)

Is there a reason I should wait until my warranty is up to get the 87 octane tune? I have a 2014 Jetta SE with the regular Auto trans and this is my daily driver (30 mile daily commute). I am concerned that the added power may lead to increased wear and tear on the engine, turbo or auto trans. Should I have any fears?


----------



## AndroidGuy (Sep 24, 2014)

I think ur being paranoid


----------



## pipedwho (Aug 10, 2015)

The extra power is dependent on your right foot. Most people will drive the same power for 99% of their journey no matter what the engine is capable of. So unless you can't help yourself and feel the need to use maximum acceleration at all times, the total average power over a daily drive will be about the same as before the tune - maybe less as there is more torque at lower RPMs.


----------



## Shawn99/30V (Sep 28, 2000)

When VW update the software as recall, will it destroy or erase the APR flash?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Shawn99/30V said:


> When VW update the software as recall, will it destroy or erase the APR flash?


Any dealer updates to the ECU will result in the software being removed. You'll need to visit an APR dealer after this to pick up our new software that corresponds to the new factory update.


----------



## AndroidGuy (Sep 24, 2014)

There has not been any recalls on software as of yet. I believe it pertain to diesel only. 

Sent from my Portable


----------



## Shawn99/30V (Sep 28, 2000)

I just had my 10K last week at the dealer and there was an tranny software update which they flashed my ECU that would've erased the APR flash.


----------



## mk6turbo (Jun 24, 2014)

If a dealer software update erased the tune, are we paying full price for a new tune or just whatever the shop charges us for labor? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmmcallister (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a 2015 Jetta 1.8T w/ APR Stage 1. My wheels lose grip when I get on the car from a dead start. Any suggestions on what to do with wheel slip?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6turbo (Jun 24, 2014)

gmmcallister said:


> I have a 2015 Jetta 1.8T w/ APR Stage 1. My wheels lose grip when I get on the car from a dead start. Any suggestions on what to do with wheel slip?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All there is to do is a stickier tire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varipa08 (Aug 12, 2015)

new tires


----------



## AndroidGuy (Sep 24, 2014)

gmmcallister said:


> I have a 2015 Jetta 1.8T w/ APR Stage 1. My wheels lose grip when I get on the car from a dead start. Any suggestions on what to do with wheel slip?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Start from 2nd gear if you have a manual transmission. Other than that I would go easy on the gas upon starting. 

Sent from my Portable


----------



## gmmcallister (Aug 25, 2011)

How wide can you go with tires before you start rubbing? Any suggestions on tires?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6turbo (Jun 24, 2014)

gmmcallister said:


> How wide can you go with tires before you start rubbing? Any suggestions on tires?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's going to depend on offset of the wheel, ride height, fenders rolled/pulled. 

Are you lowered? If so with what and how low are you? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidGuy (Sep 24, 2014)

gmmcallister said:


> How wide can you go with tires before you start rubbing? Any suggestions on tires?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wrong thread. Fyi

Sent from my Portable


----------



## gmmcallister (Aug 25, 2011)

Anybody done the Stage 2 on a 1.8T yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6turbo (Jun 24, 2014)

My buddy did in his 2015 golf. Put a car an half on a stage 2 Evo x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidGuy (Sep 24, 2014)

They don't make a stage 2 yet for the Passat, could be wrong. What would stage 2 be, downpipe?

Sent from my Portable


----------



## mk6turbo (Jun 24, 2014)

The 1.8 Jetta and golf have a stage 2. Downpipe + tune. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdelaney820 (Nov 3, 2015)

I visited the closest "APR" tuning shop last week with my 2015 Jetta TSI. I waited for an hour for them to tell me that they could not install the ECU flash due to a "security lock" on the ECU of the 2015.5 models????????????????? 6 hours wasted that day driving there and back.


----------



## AndroidGuy (Sep 24, 2014)

bdelaney820 said:


> I visited the closest "APR" tuning shop last week with my 2015 Jetta TSI. I waited for an hour for them to tell me that they could not install the ECU flash due to a "security lock" on the ECU of the 2015.5 models????????????????? 6 hours wasted that day driving there and back.


Go to your VW dealer that carries APR


----------



## bdelaney820 (Nov 3, 2015)

I called APR...they have not found a way around installing the ecu flash on the newer models with the ecu lock. Do you think a dealer would be able to install it?


----------



## AndroidGuy (Sep 24, 2014)

bdelaney820 said:


> I called APR...they have not found a way around installing the ecu flash on the newer models with the ecu lock. Do you think a dealer would be able to install it?


Do they have an ecu to try to unlock? If not send yours out to them. You'll get 50% off when they release the software. Just opinion. 

A dealer wont be a able to flash it, if apr dos not have the potiin yet.


----------



## jcme0557 (Mar 31, 2015)

bdelaney820 said:


> I called APR...they have not found a way around installing the ecu flash on the newer models with the ecu lock. Do you think a dealer would be able to install it?


Sorry but I can't resist the irony of VW not wanting anyone tampering with the ECUs...like my old boss used to say, "the guy who's most worried about thieves is usually the biggest thief himself."


----------



## Elsinore (Oct 14, 2015)

jcme0557 said:


> Sorry but I can't resist the irony of VW not wanting anyone tampering with the ECUs...like my old boss used to say, "the guy who's most worried about thieves is usually the biggest thief himself."


Does anyone know if the locked ECU on the newer cars would affect a plug and go device like the Burger?
http://burgertuning.com/jb_vw_stage_1_tuner.html

I just picked up a 16' GSW and was hoping to go this route.

Thanks


----------



## r.skjei (Nov 16, 2015)

I have the 06K906071C 8444 ECU in my 1.8 TSI Jetta. Have been into my local APR dealer twice now to get a stage 1 tune and they have not been able to flash it. They said it was locked, and they weren't able to do it. Any idea when this will be available?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

r.skjei said:


> Any idea when this will be available?


Couple weeks now. We're beta testing the unlock process in the field now.


----------



## r.skjei (Nov 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Couple weeks now. We're beta testing the unlock process in the field now.


Good to hear!

Thanks


----------



## wwoebke (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi Arin -

Any idea when 06K906071J 9060S for a 2015 Passat Limited Tiptronic will be available?

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## vayron333 (Sep 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Couple weeks now. We're beta testing the unlock process in the field now.


Any updates here?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Cracked it. Releasing it very shortly. Just wrapping up one more code.


----------



## pipedwho (Aug 10, 2015)

Any news on when map changes with the cruise control lever (and APR mobile) will be included?


----------



## r.skjei (Nov 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Cracked it. Releasing it very shortly. Just wrapping up one more code.


Woohoo! Will you update here when it's available?


----------



## wwoebke (Aug 21, 2014)

Are you referring to the unlock process or the 06k906071J 9060S?

Please don't make me resort to a Neuspeed power module!!!! I want it ALL!!!

Thanks!

Bill


----------



## r.skjei (Nov 16, 2015)

Any updates on a release date?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The new ECUs are cracked and now port flashable. 

http://www.goapr.com/news/2015/12/0...flashing-for-all-1-8t-and-2-0t-simos-18-ecus/


----------



## SlayerSmalls (Jan 28, 2016)

Any chance you guys will have an E85 tune? or one that can work with a Flex Fuel Sensor?


----------



## J-NaDa (Oct 25, 2014)

*Long term reviews*

The tune has been out for *Tiptronic* for about 9 months now. Do any *Gen3 1.8T Tiptronic* early adopters have anything they wish to chime in on? Please provide some details of your car (year, model, trim, etc.), the type of tune you have (87, 91, 93, etc.), and how long you've had it.

There are plenty of threads/posts regarding the manual version (and the GLI version in the Jetta VI forum). This is more so for *Gen 3 1.8T Tiptronic* owners. 

I've seen a lot of questions/concerns from potential buyers regarding the transmission, perceived MPG increase, etc., but not many answers. I'm hoping we can get some people to enlighten us.


----------



## mpower22 (Jan 24, 2002)

*My impressions over 6 months+ with the 87 octane tune*

First off left me just say I have VERY high product expectations/customer service expectations so I'm going to separate my review into 3 pieces. The tune itself, the APR dealer I work with, and APR. Car is a 2014 Jetta SE 1.8T

1. Tune: Lets just say I'm VERY impressed. All I have is a panel air filter and the 87 octane tune and the car feels just as strong as my full bolt-on/tune 2002 1.8T GTI on premium gas. For me the 87 octane tune is a no brainer, I use my jetta for 80-85% commuting on the highway and by me premium is 40 cent a a gallon more. One thing I was not happy with is how CLUNKY the transmission shifts. It was bad stock, and noticeably worse when tuned. Well low and behold there was a TSB out for the transmission. Got the trans flashed at the dealer and the clunkyness is gone. MAKE SURE YOUR VW TRANS SOFTWARE IS UP TO DATE BEFORE YOU GET THIS TUNE!. The best way to describe the difference in power is "effortless 85 mph highway cruising". You WILL go faster than you think you are going. The torque really makes a huge difference. Hand calculated MPG improvement of .9MPG over 10 fillips.

2. Dealer: New German Performance (NGP) in Lorton VA. GREAT experiences. Benji will bend over backwards to make customers happy. I cannot say enough good things about them. They are enthusiasts and really understand what their customers want. 

3. APR: Here is where I had a couple issues, mostly with APRs "marketing" and lack of transparency etc. I get the fact that APR does not have a limitless staff/budget and I would assume they roll out tunes based on demand etc. I get that fact that more VW performance folks drives sticks etc. I was really disappointed with the tiptronic timeline and communication around it. I also find their marketing a bit "dubious". Case in point a update from their website

"APR “Unlocks” OBD-II port flashing for all 1.8T and 2.0T Simos 18 ECUs"

https://www.goapr.com/news/2015/12/...flashing-for-all-1-8t-and-2-0t-simos-18-ecus/

I also have a 2015 Passat 1.8T that I wanted to tuned based on the performance of my jetta. So I make my appointment on a Saturday (I have 2 kids and a crazy consulting job/lifestyle so my time is extremely tight) and roll to NGP. In the nutshell the ECU is not supported yet. Huh? APR said ALL supported. Well look at the fine print on the page "some ECU/boxcode revisions not support". Huh. I get that VW has a bunch of different ECU's from different manufactures but when a big bold update pops up on APRs website with the word ALL, I expected it meant all. So lesson learned. CALL APR/APR DEALER WITH YOUR VIN AND ECU NUMBER BEFORE YOU TAKE THE TIME TO GET FLASHED!. All I know in my business if I use absolutes like "ALL" my client expect "ALL".


So overall I'm happy with the smooth power this tune provides, happy with my local APR dealer. Just wish APR with a little more transparent with processes/timelines/availability/marketing.


----------



## Jeff1983 (Oct 16, 2013)

I wanted to go for this tune, but I really have doubts these trannys will hold up. My 2014 1.8T has 32,000 on it and at around 15k it started getting really clunky. It has been reflashed twice and it never made a difference. The dealer put notes in their system so if by chance I am out of warranty and it craps out, vw will cover it. The tech did say they have been doing torque converters here and there though.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

mpower22 said:


> First off left me just say I have VERY high product expectations/customer service expectations so I'm going to separate my review into 3 pieces. The tune itself, the APR dealer I work with, and APR. Car is a 2014 Jetta SE 1.8T.....


Point number 3 I agree with 100%. It was confusing on APR's part.


----------



## jaanthony (Sep 26, 2014)

I have had the APR Stage 1 tune on my Jetta for about 9 months now and have loved every minute of driving.

My car: '14 Jetta SE Tiptronic

Mods: CTS Turbo TBE, CTS Turbo TOP and Throttle Pipe, APR Carbonio Intake, APR Stage 1 Tune

APR Stage 1 Tune: Overall I am still very impressed with the tune. It was like a completely different car after getting the tune done. I have the 87 octane tune because it made the most sense to me, since I was driving my car a lot for work when I got the tune. It absolutely woke the car up and has made it so much fun to drive. I have not noticed a decrease nor an increase in MPG. I would say the MPG will still be primarily affected by city vs highway driving as opposed to the tune. I also have not had any issues with CEL's and I'm currently at 20,100 miles.

I go to Smith VW Performance and Tuning Center at the Smith VW dealership in Wilmington, DE. Every trip to the dealership has been great. Fantastic customer service, they carry tons of aftermarket products, and all of their techs are very knowledgeable. I would highly recommend anyone in the Philly, Delaware, South Jersey areas go to Smith VW for all performance needs.

I would definitely recommend the tune for anyone considering it! I am currently waiting on Smith VW to receive the APR Stage 2 file for my ecu and will be getting it flashed once they receive it from APR. I will also be using Smith VW for my upcoming mods, which includes new wheels/tires (18"), CTS Turbo DV, and possibly coilovers.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

mpower22 said:


> 3. APR: Here is where I had a couple issues, mostly with APRs "marketing" and lack of transparency etc. I get the fact that APR does not have a limitless staff/budget and I would assume they roll out tunes based on demand etc. I get that fact that more VW performance folks drives sticks etc. I was really disappointed with the tiptronic timeline and communication around it. I also find their marketing a bit "dubious". Case in point a update from their website
> 
> "APR “Unlocks” OBD-II port flashing for all 1.8T and 2.0T Simos 18 ECUs"
> 
> ...


Thanks for your feedback. Do you have any suggestions how to handle a release like this better in the future? I run these things through my head thousands of ways to make sure I'm very transparent. I have to do this without writing too much information as it will confuse people, or people will not read it. 

What would you say:

*Title*

*Post body*


From the release, I thought I covered it. We unlocked the locked ECUs. That means we can flash them. I noted this is true for all known cases, which is true. I also stated there's a possibility there will be one we don't have. On the product page I go further to state a couple times there's always a chance we don't have the codes, or that something isn't available, and as such, to check with your dealer before purchasing. 

If there's a better way to do this, I'm all ears. I only want to make things better. 

Thanks!


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm not so sure it needed an announcement at all...as a potential APR customer, I only want to know if I can flash my car or not. Maybe it was a case of too much detail from the onset? From a layman's perspective, even with the caveat of *certain ecu's do not have a tune at this time*, the fact that we saw this post made us think there was a contradiction in there somewhere. I guess I'm trying to say it was a "damned if you do and damned if you don't" situation.

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The main reason for the release was pretty simple, but complex to explain. 

Early 2015 model R and S3, in the USA, were no longer tunable using the old method. We had to make a new way to unlock the ECU so we could tune them. 

This was a daily question, so it was a major announcement: When will the 2016 be ready!?!?! When will my 2015 be ready? I've waited so many months, when is it coming? 

This also applied so other ECUs and other date ranges and other cars, and so on in other parts fo the world. Some were locked. Some weren't. 

Some of the ECUs were very old. 2013 or 2014 if I remembered correctly. 

So, it seemed simple: All unlocked. Go get it. *Here's the potentially unknown caveat.* 

If I listed a date range, people would ask about their earlier date. 

If I listed just one subset of cars, people would ask about their car. 

If I went into more detail, the title of the post would be confusing, and exceed the character limit. 

Make sense?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mpower22 (Jan 24, 2002)

I get your position and it is difficult. I would just do a couple things differently. 

1. Don't use absolutes. "ALL" "NEVER" "ALWAYS" are bad from a risk perspective. I would say "most" ECUs unlocked or ecu's unlocked

2. I also assume you guys don't have a limitless web budget but either on the announcement and/or the tune homepage build a simple text entry box so someone can enter in their boxcode to see if the ecu is support. Link instructions to looking up your boxcode. If APRs customers can't get their own ecu boxcode they have no business driving a car never mind a tuned one that requires certain octane. 

a couple simple things like this.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

mpower22 said:


> .....If APRs customers can't get their own ecu boxcode they have no business driving a car never mind a tuned one that requires certain octane.


Vagcom is required for getting a boxcode. Most VAG owners don't own one. Therefore, APR is out of business thanks to your logic.


----------



## mpower22 (Jan 24, 2002)

okay sorry used the wrong term. The ECU code? Thats the current APR guidance right? call us or email with ECU number to make sure its supported......


----------



## 2008_FaSt (Mar 26, 2009)

I just installed a turbo back exhaust. The downpipe has a high flow cat and I installed a spacer. I drove from Los Angeles to San Diego and no CEL. So is it worth it to go to stage 2 tune. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2008_FaSt (Mar 26, 2009)

??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Stage 2 is designed for use with an exhaust. If available, you should get it.


----------



## 2008_FaSt (Mar 26, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Stage 2 is designed for use with an exhaust. If available, you should get it.


What's different? When I called the person on the other end said its only a 8 hp gain and it's just mainly so you won't get a CEL.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

2008_FaSt said:


> What's different? When I called the person on the other end said its only a 8 hp gain and it's just mainly so you won't get a CEL.


Installing a downpipe changes many modeled items within the ECU that alter the way the ECU calculates critical items necessary to ensure the car runs smoothly and safely in all scenarios. We adjust all of those settings in our stage 2 file.


----------



## 2008_FaSt (Mar 26, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Installing a downpipe changes many modeled items within the ECU that alter the way the ECU calculates critical items necessary to ensure the car runs smoothly and safely in all scenarios. We adjust all of those settings in our stage 2 file.


Ok so just because I don't have a CEL doesn't mean it's running 100%.


----------



## XDeCX (Oct 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Installing a downpipe changes many modeled items within the ECU that alter the way the ECU calculates critical items necessary to ensure the car runs smoothly and safely in all scenarios. We adjust all of those settings in our stage 2 file.


When will you have Stage 2 file for Simos 12.2 ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

We would need a car in house to make stage 2.


----------



## 2008_FaSt (Mar 26, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We would need a car in house to make stage 2.


Can't you guys go rent one? Lol


----------



## XDeCX (Oct 18, 2011)

Last thing im waiting on to go stage 2 is your tune APR 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Mar 15, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> We would need a car in house to make stage 2.


I can't seem to find a straight answer on if Stage 2 is available for my 2015 B7 1.8t. I have Stage 1 and love it, but website says Simos 18 only. Any help would be great. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Stage 2 is only available on vehicles with the Simos 18 ECU.


----------



## XDeCX (Oct 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Stage 2 is only available on vehicles with the Simos 18 ECU.


That makes me sad


----------



## tirso24 (Jul 8, 2012)

Arin- Apologies if this had been asked but any updates to the 2.0T Gen3 in the near future? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Not at the moment and nothing currently planned.


----------



## spiceditup (Sep 3, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> We would need a car in house to make stage 2.


I had NGP Racing send y'all my Simos 12 ECU's info last month for a stage 2 file. Does that help or will the car physically be needed? 

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

spiceditup said:


> I had NGP Racing send y'all my Simos 12 ECU's info last month for a stage 2 file. Does that help or will the car physically be needed?
> 
> Thanks


For stage 2, the car needs to physically be here so we can verify the calibration.


----------



## 2008_FaSt (Mar 26, 2009)

Please make a stage 2 file for the 12 ecu's. Just go rent a car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XDeCX (Oct 18, 2011)

2008_FaSt said:


> Please make a stage 2 file for the 12 ecu's. Just go rent a car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel your pain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2008_FaSt (Mar 26, 2009)

XDeCX said:


> I feel your pain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the downpipe installed and noticed my gas mileage stuffing a bit. Is there any company that does stage 2?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XDeCX (Oct 18, 2011)

2008_FaSt said:


> I have the downpipe installed and noticed my gas mileage stuffing a bit. Is there any company that does stage 2?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao im lucky i get 19 mpg in the city now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2008_FaSt (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey Arin Xdecx and I will pay for the rental if that's ok with you. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XDeCX (Oct 18, 2011)

2008_FaSt said:


> Hey Arin Xdecx and I will pay for the rental if that's ok with you. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

2008_FaSt said:


> Hey Arin Xdecx and I will pay for the rental if that's ok with you. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You don't need to do that. Just find us one locally. I haven't seen anything.


----------



## Mr. Spade (Aug 17, 2016)

*TC*

Is traction control defeatable with the tune?

Possible to just disable it right when tuned since to my knowledge there is no button?

I've searched the entire thread and can't find answer. All I found is that heel & toe is possible which is good.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Sorry, we don't disable TC. You can install a button if I'm not mistaken. There are a few tutorials online.


----------



## 2008_FaSt (Mar 26, 2009)

http://www.uspmotorsports.com/Braki...Traction-Control-Button-Kit-Round-Button.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

